# Getting started questions



## Steven_R (Jul 28, 2012)

Please bear with me here as I am learning.

Currently I have two linux VPS hosted with a hosting company and am looking to move them to a home server with a single static ip.  Each hosted server has 6 plus sites running live at this time. Additionally looking for 2 or more jails for development / experimentation.

The past several days I have been looking over FreeBSD documentation and forum posts etc. Unfortunately either I have not come across a blog or forum post that describes how to set up a server along the lines of what I am looking to do.

What I would like is to take this P4 with 2GB RAM and a single ethernet interface and have it host 3+ jails. The jails are for more than just security reasons but also differing apache server configurations etc.

What all do I need here? How do I 'translate' the incoming request and 'direct' it to the appropriate jail? Is this an appropriate means for BIND, PF, ezjail? Example: incoming request to public IP requesting site-a.com and needs to be forwarded to jail_1 or incoming request to public IP requesting site-z.com and needs to be forwarded to jail_2.

If I was to use one instance of MySQL for all sites across all the jails this I would presume would have to be installed into its own jail or native to the main server and accessible via local address?

I would greatly appreciate some of your thoughts / suggestions / words of caution etc.

Thank you.
Steven


----------



## kpa (Jul 28, 2012)

You need a reverse proxy (I think www/pound is one such) for translating http request to the same IP address with different destination hostnames to different jails, pf(4) can not do that since it's only an IP packet filter that inspects the IP headers, not the content of the traffic.


----------



## Steven_R (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks @kpa for the recommendations.

Steven


----------

